# AudioFrog GB10D4 -- Brief review



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

So I had somebody PM me about the quality of the GB10D4 subwoofer. I use it in a 2013 Jetta in my spare tire well. Here's my unfinished false floor install...










This sub is a beast. I have it in ~.5 cubic feet sealed in my spare tire well crossed zt 70hz w/24db slope. It's matched with MS-A5001. It's been measured to be ~850 watts output at 2ohm. So I got out my radio shack meter and tested "fast" response as well as "slow" response. The results are from the "slow" metered response. I can't tell you how amazing it sounds in the car matched with my ms-8.

http://support.radioshack.com/support_audio/doc72/72441.pdf

I was able to hit 112 decibels C-weighed on avicii - hey brother. I was hitting 118 decibels on awolnation - sail. I didn't max out the volume. I had my kid in the Car and it was getting too loud. I was hitting 123 decibels on bassnectar - bass head. My kid went inside but I still didn't max the volume because I started to worry about my neighbors. The amps and speakers didn't show any signs of breaking a sweat.

I checked A-weighted too and on fast response I was easily getting mid one hundred-teens. 

This is sealed, inverted in about .5 cubic feet. Wow.

The bass is well...bass. It's very immersive and clean with a punch(thanks mid-bass). Everybody that's heard it play is wow'd with how clean it is in addition to it's overall presence without bringing ANY attention to the rear of the vehicle.

My son(age 3) picked the music...except bassnectar. He loves playing DJ whenever we go out for errands. Here's the songs, streamed through youtube and playback via bluetooth

















EDIT: Fixed my crazy phone input issues. Also, I've only been playing this for a little over a week on 30 minute commutes to and from work...a few hours sprinkled in here and there enjoying the install


----------



## chesapeakesoja (Apr 9, 2009)

Having heard this car first-hand, I can vouch for this review in terms of the clean output and blending with his front stage.

Didn't turn it up too loud, but it's a good-sounding sub for sure. Hearing it, in person, put this brand on the map for me.

I'm really looking forward to hearing your thoughts as you continue to get time with that beast.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

I really appreciate the comment. I've changed it just a touch since you heard it last. It definitely sounds better! I'm still extremely impressed with how seamlessly it blends. If anybody is in the VA area and wants a listen or gtg just send me a message!

I have np letting anybody audition the speakers. I will say finishing touches have been on the back burner as of late. I may not have it pretty until next spring.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Can't wait to hear it. RVA_LVER was telling me you're close. So lemme know when u have time for a demo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

I appreciate that! I'd love to take some time and visit you guys. I feel like my kids are always busy. Tomorrow I have football training camp with my son all day.

We'll definitely figure something out though

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn (Jun 25, 2012)

Couldn't have agreed more, having bought an all audio frog setup recently myself, this sub is probably the best one i've heard up till now and everyone who's listened to it has told me the same as well. 

Here's my build log
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...stall-gallery/293521-heisenberg-sq-build.html


----------

